
Billionaire’s Supersonic Private-Jet Plan Hits Engine Snag - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/technology
======
hackuser
The link is not to the story, but to the general technology page:

[https://www.bloomberg.com/technology](https://www.bloomberg.com/technology)

